

A $200K Jet Pack That You Can Buy In Two Years - walshemj
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/30/i-believe-i-can-fly-with-this-soon-to-be-commercially-available-jet-pack/

======
pravda
Note that this is powered by a 2-stroke V4 engine and the engine turns two
ducted fans.

